# Squirrel hunting this morning



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Elastic. .60 precise
Pouch. Warrior
Ammo. 3/8 steel


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s great to have you posting again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one there my friend. I like that.60 as well


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice score,

.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

The only thing I wish the .60 had more of was some powder talc the bands seem to sticky after just a few shots


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Elastic. .60 precise

Pouch. Warrior
Ammo. 3/8 steel

Squirrel. Dead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

????????????


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice shooting! I wish it were legal for me to hunt with a slingshot in my state..


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice Shot brotha. I have also started getting into the Latex bands they seem to be plenty of power. Especially with shooting decent size rounds down range.


----------

